# Efib's little angel meets Polishangel



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Hi all

Few days ago I had the pleasure to work with another DW member Efib.

Efi is a car enthousiast that wants the best for her little C1 baby, but she need some motivation using her machine polisher for first time. We arrange a meeting in order to give the little c1 some love and teach her couple things about machine polishing.

On the arrival car looked in nice condition even it was washed couple days ago and having a 80 miles travel



First to do was cleaning the wheels using AS smartwheels



Arches cleaned using G101



VP citrus prewash sprayed



Foamed using VP neutral snow foam



Badges grills etc attacked using G101 and vp detailing brush

Car washed using Polishangel Aqua Royal Crystal





ADS clay cloth



Dried using wooly



Before any polishing we gave a quick wipe using Spies Hecker 7010



Masked and few pics of initial condition under halide light







Paint readings showed healthy numbers





Everything was ready to start,



Polishangel Master Final Polish used to remove swirls from paint

Bonnet







Right fender







Pillar









Drivers door











Side skirts polished too



Rear door







Roof



Right door



Unfortunately deeper scratches didn't removed but we dedcide to stay on the safe side



Rear bumper , no before or 50/50 but few finished shots







Front bumper





After polishing car refined with Carpro reflect my new fav polish and had another 7010 wipe

Palm balm used as a base



Followed by a layer of master sealant



As long as master sealant left to cure various jobs done

Plastics treated using gtech c4





Arches dressed using bare bones



Rubber using SV seal feed



Tyres dressed using ADS hydrophobic tyre coat



Time for wax had come





A commemorative photo



Time for final shots enjoy

























A big thank you to Efi for the great day

Thank you for watching it


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank YOU Kostas for doing that for me ! It was a long day ( for you mostly , I was watching  ) but you did manage to make it like new  

Ps . Me and the machine were a disaster


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work.

Great results.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

looks amazing !! 
great work !!

bravo


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Great job, looking good:thumb:


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

Great write-up and even better end result :buffer:


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Awesome. 

Your work is outstanding. Every write up is joy to read and niceky presented. 

Great pictures aswell. 

Top work. Look forward to next one.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks fantastic guys :argie:

How do you find the Aqua Efi? I've got Aqua + Carnaubagel on its way along with some Master Sealant and Lemon Natural Blend 

Now the hard part comes keeping it that nice 

I wish PA would do the Fenix and Majeste De Passion again.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job you have done on a fellow dw members car 
looks really good now


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Amazing finish!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone fancy a road trip to Greece?


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot everyone



efib said:


> Thank YOU Kostas for doing that for me ! It was a long day ( for you mostly , I was watching  ) but you did manage to make it like new
> 
> Ps . Me and the machine were a disaster


Glad you like it Efi your help was valuable .

PS Don't blame yourself blame the red cable machine 



Rascal_69 said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Your work is outstanding. Every write up is joy to read and niceky presented.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Rascal for your kind words 



Alex L said:


> That looks fantastic guys :argie:
> 
> How do you find the Aqua Efi? I've got Aqua + Carnaubagel on its way along with some Master Sealant and Lemon Natural Blend
> 
> ...


From my wee experience with Aqua I have to say its great shampoo.

I wish the same about old wax pots hope Alois will listen all the nagging and think about it



iPlod999 said:


> Anyone fancy a road trip to Greece?


Everyone is more than welcome :wave:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Great gloss and reflections. Fabulous job.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Nice work, for sure owner will be happy :thumb:.


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Big work !!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

@Kotsos the red is pure evil :devil: green ftw 

@Alex L the shampoo cleans and foams well while it's wax friendly , it also feels special like the rest of the polishangel line, it's pricie so it's not my weekly routine , it's for these special occasions.
I think Alois changed the formula for the shampoo !
I manage to find fenix and Majeste de passion and I should have taken Bella rosso while I could :/ bummer that he stopped the production :/
What's the lemon natural blend ? The air freshener ?
I just bought master sealant too 

@deni2 I am


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

lovely work as always kotsos

cant beat a shiney red with polishangel 

better than new


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

efib said:


> @Alex L the shampoo cleans and foams well while it's wax friendly , it also feels special like the rest of the polishangel line, it's pricie so it's not my weekly routine , it's for these special occasions.
> I think Alois changed the formula for the shampoo !
> I manage to find fenix and Majeste de passion and I should have taken Bella rosso while I could :/ bummer that he stopped the production :/
> What's the lemon natural blend ? The air freshener ?
> I just bought master sealant too


Yeah, all the shampoos have added amounts of nuba now which hopefully does take anything away from the shampoo.

I've got flake too and its terrible for cleaning but leaves an awesome finish.

Yes the Natural Blend is the air freshner, but I don't seem to see it on the Euro sites.

I didn't know about Bella Rosso, oh well more to dream about lol


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Car looks great. That red looks so vibrant.👍 Great work by the both of you 😃

I'm waiting for some PA Escalate, Famous and Red Opal to arrive. Can't wait to try them out especially after seeing the results on your car 😃


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

@ Alex L let me know about the new aqua , mine will need to be replaced at some point ! Flake never got my attention :/
Indeed they don't have them at the European sites , I like Cali scents way too much but I would like to try them , how much did it cost ?
Bella rosso was the wax dedicated to red color and there were for other colors too. With the carnauba creation prices I'll stick with the waxes I already have and maybe some coatings 

@ Blueberry Thanks  The thing with PA is that that you can achieve outstanding results ( mine hasn't the best color , too bright , to demonstrate that but I have to say it looked better than the photos .. Sorry kotsos but you don't have photography skills  ) easily and you'll use very small amount of product ! 
Red opal will hide small imperfections and it will made the red deeper iirc , I want to see FAMOUS in action :argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Another great write up from one of Greece's finest detailers.

Looks better than new now.

Dis you see any benefit of using carpro reflect as a finishing polish after using final master polish? I consider final master polish to be a great finishes with serious brightness and gloss and of course no need for further refinement.'

:thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

@efib - my car is a darker red than yours. Mine is metallic red and can look like burgundy red on overcast days.
I've seen two red cars now that have had PA products used on them and both had incredulous glow and brightness to them. PA certainly seem to to do some great products so excited to get using them 😃


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> @efib - my car is a darker red than yours. Mine is metallic red and can look like burgundy red on overcast days.
> I've seen two red cars now that have had PA products used on them and both had incredulous glow and brightness to them. PA certainly seem to to do some great products so excited to get using them 😃


Yours is way nicer  famous looks promising , I want to see its durability .. 12 months seems really good to be true , for a daily driver at least .
I think that PA has nice products and they will suit your deep red. I want to see what's next in their line


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Excellent work yet again Kostas, look forward to meeting you again soon for a few beers


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Brilliant work kostas :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

efib said:


> @ Alex L let me know about the new aqua , mine will need to be replaced at some point ! Flake never got my attention :/
> Indeed they don't have them at the European sites , I like Cali scents way too much but I would like to try them , how much did it cost ?
> Bella rosso was the wax dedicated to red color and there were for other colors too. With the carnauba creation prices I'll stick with the waxes I already have and maybe the coatings.:


hopefully I may get to try it this weekend to compare to other stuff.

I only really bought the Flake out of intrigue and I would only really use it for a weekend/garage queen car that only sees sunshine.

I've not tried the Cali scents, I'll have to drop hints to Chuan who runs PA NZ.

The Natural blend seems really nice so far, to me it really smells of lemon meringue pie. I was abit worried it may smell chemically but it's nice. Although my wife doesn't like it as she's pregnant and hates all smells  :lol:

It cost me around NZ$50ish, so about £25/30 (not sure what that is in Euros).

I had the same problem with the Carnauba Creations, just slightly out of my price range but hopefully at some point they change up some of the line up and bring back some of the older line or a new line of nubas at a lower price point.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks great Kotsos / Efib


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

Alex L said:


> hopefully I may get to try it this weekend to compare to other stuff.
> 
> I only really bought the Flake out of intrigue and I would only really use it for a weekend/garage queen car that only sees sunshine.
> 
> ...


Let me know what you think about it 

Natural blends are pricey so I'll stick with my Cali  ( try Coronado cherry , awesome and lasts 3+ months ! )
Congrats for you and your wife


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Top work Kostas! The little red car looks outstanding now mate! Well done! :thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Awesome job Kotsos! Always impressive


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Superb stuff! Greek shine all the way.


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely job and great write up. Just one thing...what's that mask you're wearing during the C4 application?


----------



## MaxDe (Mar 8, 2012)

Alex L said:


> hopefully I may get to try it this weekend to compare to other stuff.
> 
> I only really bought the Flake out of intrigue and I would only really use it for a weekend/garage queen car that only sees sunshine.
> 
> ...


their natural blend is about 25 euro and yes is not on the site but they still produce it. I quite like my jasmin one and its already 5 months and car still smells nice..
I hope they bring back some old lines too lol..
enjoy the quality Alex!

Great job Kotsos!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

MaxDe said:


> their natural blend is about 25 euro and yes is not on the site but they still produce it. I quite like my jasmin one and its already 5 months and car still smells nice..
> I hope they bring back some old lines too lol..
> enjoy the quality Alex!
> 
> Great job Kotsos!


They're really subtle yet really pleasant, the trouble is by the time I finish driving anywhere I really want a lemon meringue pie lol.


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot everybody all comments much appreciated



Blueberry said:


> Car looks great. That red looks so vibrant.👍 Great work by the both of you 😃
> 
> I'm waiting for some PA Escalate, Famous and Red Opal to arrive. Can't wait to try them out especially after seeing the results on your car 😃


You will not regret the purchase PA products never fail to impress



AaronGTi said:


> Another great write up from one of Greece's finest detailers.
> 
> Looks better than new now.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Aaron.

TBH it was my first time using Master Final polish and I haven't totally master it so it wouldn't safe to say. I think Reflect added a wee extra to the paint and its always a breeze to use



shaunwistow said:


> Excellent work yet again Kostas, look forward to meeting you again soon for a few beers


Thank you Shaun, beers and SWFC FTW



Matty77 said:


> Lovely job and great write up. Just one thing...what's that mask you're wearing during the C4 application?


Thank you Matty, i dont know the brand it is, bought it from industrial shop and it has exchangeable filters. The specific filter is proper for ammonia and silica parts also there are filters for dust etc


----------

